# What is the best puppy shampoo?



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,
I was wondering what shampoo I should use for my little Gizmo. The breeder recommended Hartz but I have heard bad things about that company.
Thanks


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm not too sure either. Maybe we will get some good opinions on this. Is Baby Shampoo ok? Maybe something that moisturizes the skin/coat? :?:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I started out with the Hartz puppy shampoo, but was not too pleased with it. So I started checking around at our local pet store and came across Lambert Kay products. I bought a bottle of the Oatmeal/Baking Soda shampoo and absolutely love it. It's not a puppy shampoo, but is very mild. Then I went back and bought their leave in creme rinse, Fresh N Clean. I'm a _huge_ fan of these products and they aren't terribly expensive. Usually around $5.00 to $6.00 bottle and they are fairly large bottles.

There are other good pet shampoos on the market, but you won't find them at Walmart. Check out your local pet stores.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i also use the fresh n clean baking soda shampoo. it smells really nice and ive been so happy with it that i havent even tried anything else since ive used it. ive used it on leila since she was 3 months and havent had a problem with her skin. they also have a puppy one though that ive used on chloe. it smells like baby powder


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Right now i use Hartz


----------



## Scooby (Aug 12, 2005)

I use baby shampoo because my fiance is allergic to the dog shampoo.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

We use ChlorhexiDerm Shampoo made by DVM Pharmaceuticals. It is an Antiseptic, Cleansing Formula with Emollients and leaves the coat smooth, soft and shiny. It was recommended by the woman who runs the rescue group that I adopted Tucker from. She said that she uses it on all of her dogs and loves it. I bought it at our vet's clinic.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I use a dog shampoo and conditioner called Buddy Wash made by a company called Cloudstar. As of right now, I don't think you can purchase it in stores, but you can order it online at www.cloudstar.com

They are good sized bottles for the price, especially since chi's are small and don't need a lot when taking a bath. They make a regular formula and a flea formula. And, both formulas have a matching Buddy Spray that smells just like the shampoo/conditioner. I have the lavender and mint scented and Chico's skin and coat are doing wonderfully with it.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have been using Vet Solutions Aloe & Oatmeal shampoo since I got Fudge. It is a hypoallergenic shampoo and it moisurizes the skin and it smells great. I get it through my vet office. You can use it as often as you want and it doesn't strip the dogs coat.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I use Veterinarian's Best - Nature's Salon - Herbal Kiwi Rainforest Shampoo and Conditioner. They have all kinds of yummy smelling shampoos and they're all natural. The ingredients are Aloe Vera, Lavender, Yucca, Chrysanthemum, Panthenol (vitamin B5), Chamomile, Vitamin E, Calendula, and natural fragrance.
I've used it on my own hair and it's really nice! There's no sodium laureth sulphate or any crap like that, that dries out the skin. I think I got it at Petsmart.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I take my Precious-Pearl a bath with Bio-Groom Fluffy Puppy Shampoo Tearless.Rinses out quickly,controls body odors which is true had used a different one before but scent went away in two days lasts about over a week,good for sensitive skin and contains conditioner which is soap free smells great.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

because paris was very sensitive at first i washed her with hypo-allergenic baby-shampoo , but now i wash them with egg and cocos scented dogshampoo  

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I totally love Cain and Able's shampoos. http://www.cainandablecollection.com/

I also use the between bath spritz and the conditioner... oh, and the paw rub too. I use that on my feet because they're dry and cracked ALL the time. They not only smell good and give Cooper a nice coat and healthy skin but they also repel all kinds of bugs, including fleas.

Umm... I've also used Cooper's shampoo and conditioner myself when I ran out in the shower.  I don't have any fleas.


----------



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you so much my fellow chi lovers!


----------



## ArtisticImagination (Aug 31, 2005)

Im a proffesional dog groomer and all the shampoos listed here are great. Especially the Cain and Able shampoos. Another great line is Tropiclean. I order mine through Petedge.com. Hartz really isn't that great but will work if that is all you have. Or you can use human baby shampoo but try to use a conditioner afterwards so the skin doesn't get dried out.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Tropiclean is also great i use that one for my older chi Princess-Ella it works great for dogs with allergy,sensitive skin,frequently used, and buddy rinse conditioner that is the flea formula that repels other bugs as well.


----------

